
Calypso: Wordpress Rewritten in Node.js, React.js, Flux - ghalusa
https://github.com/Automattic/wp-calypso
======
LaSombra
I don't understand why there isn't a Windows or Linux client from the start.
This bothers me :/

------
WalterSear
Actualy, it's just the admin console.

